# About to Throw Denon Reciever out the Window



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I thought I would give you guys a try before throwing this piece of junk out the window. I have a Denon AVR-1708 which is plugged into my PS3 through a Fiber Optic cable. I heard the PS3 sound start up and then nothing. I do not get any sound now. I plugged and unpluuged the cable. I bought a new one to see if it was faulty. Same problem. I do not know what got hosed on the Reciever. The User manual is a joke and I can not get a hold of Tech. I have not had a chance to test the PS3 sounds out but I think it's fine.

I have the Optic cable into the VCR Optic terminal. The receiver show's VCR in/ Optic which was how it was and it was getting sound. I don't get this?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Is there a menu for sound that perhaps defaulted to PCM or maybe you need to tell the reciever which digital output is doing what? Dont throw it out yet!:R


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You should just simply connect an HDMI cable from the PS3 to the 1708 for video and sound. All should work well.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Look for a button called 'Input Mode' and push it until the receiver says 'Auto'. Is the PS3 hooked up HDMI to your tv? It's possible (really a guess here) that it won't simultaneously output audio HDMI and optical. Also, look for a setting in the PS3 that might disable this feature.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm willing to bet it's in the PS3. I think default is HDMI and IIRC it doesn't want to output both at once.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not understand the need for an optical cable anyway. What am I missing... :scratch:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe his TV doesn't have HDMI? Any updates BukKafa?


----------



## mekkanic (Nov 26, 2007)

yourgrandma said:


> I'm willing to bet it's in the PS3. I think default is HDMI and IIRC it doesn't want to output both at once.


Correct. The PS3 will not output to both at the same time.

Set the output to "Digital Optical" in the "Audio Options" menu.


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You're denon is good to go for HDMI 1.1, which means you should be able to get sound and video through just HDMI. 1.1 won't decode the new formats but it will accept them as LPCM from the PS3. I'm thinking this will save you some time, and simplify your setup a bit, not to mention getting you superior sound quality. What's the point of a fancy new reciever if you're not going to use it?


----------

